

How to work with Sessions in PHP - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-work-with-sessions-in-php/27413

======
ohwp
I like PHP. But I can understand why people hate it when they read articles
like these.

Not escaping user input, storing password in the session. Bad practice all
over the place.

